# horse trailer wiring omg!!!!!



## mdunham (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a friend with a horse trailer. long story short,some cut off the plug to trailer and none of the wires are marked.it had a six pin but we are changing to a seven pin to match other trailers.can anyone tell me whitch wires are for what???? i didnt remove plug so i dont know where the wires went.i can figure it out with a diagram or something to show what wire is for what.
thanks to all who may help


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.etrailer.com/faq_wiring.aspx
http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=209


----------

